
You can’t smell metal [video] - chancancode
https://youtu.be/BqLH-nTZEOc
======
chancancode
tl;dr Metal/rust do not give off any smell, and even if they do, they would be
odorless. The smell you associate with metal (coins, nails, etc) are actually
formed when you touch the metal, at which point the metal acts as a catalyst
to speed up oxidation of your skin oils, which forms odorful (?) molecules. So
you are really just smelling yourself. The predominant compound attributed to
the smell is 1-octen-3-one. The rest of the video is him trying to create and
isolate this compound.

